# xhtml Datei & Webspace



## shidima (27. Okt 2014)

Hallihallo,

habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe ein kleines test Programm geschrieben und habe dies auf meinen Webspace geworfen.
Das Programm habe ich mit Java server Faces realiesiert.
Das Problem ist das die xhtml Datei nicht im Browser auf dem Webspace ersichtlich ist. Könnte mir da möglicherweise jemand ein Tipp geben, weshalb ich diese Datei problemlos unter Netbeans starten kann aber der Webspace bzw. browser probleme damit hat diese zu starten?
Mir ist es schleierhaft, weil ich diese daten ja schon längst mit Netbeans über den Browser geöffnet habe... Code der xhtml Datei folgt jetzt:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:h="http://xmlns.jcp.org/jsf/html">
    <h:head>
        <title>Facelet Title</title>
    </h:head>
    <h:body>
        <h:form>
            <hutputText value="#{questions.frage}"/><br/>
            <h:commandButton id="erster" value="#{questions.a1}" action="#{questions.Event(questions.a1)}"/>
            <h:commandButton id="zweiter" value="#{questions.a2}" action="#{questions.Event(questions.a2)}"/>
            <h:commandButton id="dritter" value="#{questions.a3}" action="#{questions.Event(questions.a3)}"/>
            <h:commandButton id="vierter" value="#{questions.a4}" action="#{questions.Event(questions.a4)}"/><br/>
            <hutputText value="#{questions.ergebnis}"/><br/>
            <hutputText value="Anzahl der richtigen Antworten:"/>         
            <hutputText value="#{questions.wzaehler}"/><br/>
            <hutputText value="Anzahl der falschen Antworten:"/>
            <hutputText value="#{questions.fzaehler}"/><br/>
            <h:commandButton value="Neu Starten" action="#{questions.reset()}"/>
        </h:form>
    </h:body>
</html>


----------



## stg (27. Okt 2014)

Einfacher Webspace genügt nicht, du brauchst schon noch einen passenden Java servlet container, wie er z.B. durch GlassFish, JBoss, ... bereitgestellt wird.
Wie und wann soll denn sonst jemals aus deinem xhtml-Dokument dann ein html-Dokument gerendert werden?

[OT]@mod:
Bitte nach _web tier_ verschieben[/OT]


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Okt 2014)

> Wie und wann soll denn sonst jemals aus deinem xhtml-Dokument dann ein html-Dokument gerendert werden?



Am besten gar nicht. 

Dennoch sollte, wenn du JSF verwendest jemand die JSF tags zu xhtml übersetzen das macht der JSF Container. Einen WebSpace zu finden hierfür ist nicht trivial. Bietet nicht jeder an.


----------



## shidima (27. Okt 2014)

So wie ich das hier verstehe findet ihr JSF nicht gerade als ein tolles Framework. Könntet ihr mir womöglich etwas besseres empfehlen welches ich nutzen sollte?


----------



## shidima (27. Okt 2014)

Hätte gerne etwas trivales.


----------



## stg (28. Okt 2014)

shidima hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich das hier verstehe findet ihr JSF nicht gerade als ein tolles Framework. Könntet ihr mir womöglich etwas besseres empfehlen welches ich nutzen sollte?



Doch, ich mag JSF. Die Kernaussage war nur, dass du dein File nicht einfach so auf einen Webspace hochladen kannst und dann alles wie von Geisterhand funktioniert, sondern dass es dafür (mindestens) eines Java servlet containers bedarf.


----------



## shidima (28. Okt 2014)

Ein Java servlet container ist z.b. Apache Tomcat, oder? Und wie bekomme ich den nun auf den Webspace? 
Oder muss der Webspace Anbieter diesen servlet container, wie z.b. apache tomcat, auf dem Server zur Verfügung stellen?
Eine etwas detaillierte Aufklärung wäre schön.


----------



## tandraschko (29. Okt 2014)

Google doch einfach mal nach Java Web Hosting. Ein einfacher Webspace reicht halt nicht.


----------



## JeromeC (29. Okt 2014)

Es fehlen Grundlagen -> Suchmaschine.
Zur Einleitung:


> Java-EE-Komponenten erfordern als Laufzeitumgebung eine spezielle Infrastruktur, einen sogenannten Java EE Application Server.


aus der Wikipedia.


----------

